# hippie gathering



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

It really feels like i'm the only one who's not going to the rainbow gathering. I think i should go to the stP event cause i really have nothing to do with my life.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2017)

Lol F the Drainbow gathering,Im not going either.::wtf::


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

That's the spirit!


----------



## QuietMouse94 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm not going to the rainbow gathering either. But i want to go to the jamboree i might get lost lol, i need to get a map.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

QuietMouse94 said:


> I'm not going to the rainbow gathering either. But i want to go to the jamboree i might get lost lol, i need to get a map.


I'm going to the Jamboree. Going to be a long hitchhiking trip


----------



## QuietMouse94 (Jun 26, 2017)

1,407 miles away from me


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

2,381 miles for me


----------



## tennesseejed (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm not going either, too many variables with that many people. Sounds like a headache to me. That said, I hope everyone who does go has an awesome experience!

It's just not for me anymore.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 26, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> I'm not going either, too many variables with that many people. Sounds like a headache to me. That said, I hope everyone who does go has an awesome experience!
> 
> It's just not for me anymore.


I'd rather be at a smaller gathering anyways. Plus to many asshole hippies don't like me


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree with the general consensus; I'm also skipping the rainbow gathering, but definitely planning on going to the Jambo.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 27, 2017)

Pocket Viking said:


> I agree with the general consensus; I'm also skipping the rainbow gathering, but definitely planning on going to the Jambo.


Me to i just can't love everybody like they do. Plus i just feel like something is off with them people.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jun 27, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> Me to i just can't love everybody like they do. Plus i just feel like something is off with them people.



Yeah... I've got some friends on the Facebook who are working their way to Oregon to attend the gathering, and I've basically seen nothing but drama OUT THE ASS from their posts.

"Love & Light, and lovin' you, fam... Unless you piss me off, then fuck you, asshole; go die in a fire!" ::meh::


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jun 27, 2017)

Pocket Viking said:


> Yeah... I've got some friends on the Facebook who are working their way to Oregon to attend the gathering, and I've basically seen nothing but drama OUT THE ASS from their posts.
> 
> "Love & Light, and lovin' you, fam... Unless you piss me off, then fuck you, asshole; go die in a fire!" ::meh::


Exactly! Most likely they all aren't bad but there are the ones who say something they don't like that isn't even bad you're a racist bigot.

As for the feeling i get when at gatherings like that i guess it's from hitching cause i can read somebody and feel their energy in a matter of seconds. But then again, my daf told me a story about him coming home from Vietnam and trying to hang witj them and he felt something bad about them also. But then again, he just came home from one of the worst wars ever


----------



## QuietMouse94 (Jun 27, 2017)

@AaronOnTheRoad 
Thats along ways


----------



## VanScribed Goat (Jul 11, 2017)

I planned to catch rainbow but got held up by the fuzz. Jambo it is for sure though!


----------

